# Ear yuckies and Worming minis - Safeguard for goats



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello, well its day 4 since we brought home our first set of mini LaManchas (5 months old). One finally ate from my hand so I felt it was progress  They are both very timid, but eating well, and seem to be adjusting to their new home good. 

I was able to do a thorough look over and both had white in their gums and eyes. So I made a trip to our local feed store and all they had for goats was Safeguard. I originally want to do herbal worming, bit I figured it would be good to do a chemical treatment first-go to kick it in the butt. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? How do I calculate the right dosage for mini's?

I also found that one of the girls (with gopher ears) had some crusty gunk in both her ears. She let me do a quick clean by just wiping it off (it looked like she was thankful as well). Any idea what it could be? Any treatment needed?

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you got the liquid, it is 1cc per 10 lbs done 3-5 days in a row.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

billyjane said:


> Hello, well its day 4 since we brought home our first set of mini LaManchas (5 months old). One finally ate from my hand so I felt it was progress  They are both very timid, but eating well, and seem to be adjusting to their new home good.
> 
> I was able to do a thorough look over and both had white in their gums and eyes. So I made a trip to our local feed store and all they had for goats was Safeguard. I originally want to do herbal worming, bit I figured it would be good to do a chemical treatment first-go to kick it in the butt. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? How do I calculate the right dosage for mini's?
> 
> ...


First, I'd run a fecal. Safeguard doesn't handle all worms and may not do what you need it to.

I'm one who deworms herbally, and it can pull a goat back from white lids. I know from experience with a purchase, where I brought her home and was shocked to find WHITE. Gah!! I use Fir Meadow GI Soother (coccidia and barber pole) and Dworm A combined. If not pregnant, you can double/triple dose. Here's what I would do in your situation.

Combine GI Soother and DWorm A. Give to all every 15 minutes for an hour. Then continue giving them 3 dosage balls a day for 3 days. After that, I would be giving it twice a week, and checking lids. Repeat the 3 times a day, for three days if needed. I like adding molasses to mine to make it a treat.

There is also a more aggressive treatment I've used for coccidia, but that is probably not as needed in your case.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd be adding black-strap molasses (builds up the blood cells) and fresh garlic as well. :thumb: But, if you are going chemical, I'd recommenced the fecal. Then you'll know how to treat effectively. Even if you do decide to treat chemically, you can get them started on the herbs to hold them over till you get a fecal back.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I'd be adding black-strap molasses (builds up the blood cells) and fresh garlic as well.


How much molasses and garlic should be given? How often and most importantly, how?


----------

